# Gan Pyraminx



## MasterMind (Jul 20, 2020)

Is it true that there will be a Gan praminx


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes, it has been reviewed in multiple youtube videos


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 21, 2020)

Well yeah, there have been a bunch of videos of people unboxing it, please do your research.


----------

